# SS report 6-15 White bass fishing



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My friend, Ducktracker, and his friend, Jeremy came in their boat so _I_ could teach Johnny some techniques on his new i pilot for catching white bass. 
It was a really good day to learn some white bass tricks as they were on fire.
First stop we got into some nice fish that were very active and put about 30 in the boat.
Action died down there so we moved around a little and found the big school.
We stayed there and hammered the white bass until the live wells were full.
71 total.
Fishing with Johnny and Jeremy was a hoot, we had non-stop action all morning.
And since it was a friend trip they got to do all of the fish cleaning,....:walkingsm

White bass are biting great, come and catch some.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Good job guys! I bet they're gonna be filleting for awhile lol


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

im starting to see why this website is being banned at my work. to much lost production from employees yearning to fish or ill tempered due to fish envy.... 

way to go SS


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

im kicking myself right now ,,,,, I had the personal invite to be in that boat this morning but ,,, I didn't want to CROWED the boat and out fish everyone ,,,lmao.. sorry just some fun there .. im glad johnny got to go out with you today ss .. I was praying that the rains would hold out for you guys..


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good Job Loy. I wish I would get out on the lake but work keeps me down right now. That is a nice mess of fish. Is the water getting any better?


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Holy cow that's a mess of fish!! Some catfish are gonna eat good under the cleaning table! LOL


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Stacked like firewood. Nice catch guys


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We left around 10:00 and the fish were still on fire.
I am sure we caught a total of 150 fish.
Shannon, what can I say?
That boat would fish 5 people easy with room to spare, what a ride!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Loy it was a blast. I learned a lot hope I can remember what I learned and it was great seeing the new slabs working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Were they DT3/4 or DT1.0 ?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

We used both the 3/4 and 1 oz. white and char. Yellow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice bunch of fish! Interesting arrangement too.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Super duper SS & crew.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Sounds and looks y'all had a great day out!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Knocked it outta the park SS!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

yep those DT lip rippers are some good slabs for sure ,,, keep em coming ...lol


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Good job y'all. See you soon.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I REALLY like the picture of those fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went back today with Colton, a friend who will be helping me out whenever trapperjon is busy with other stuff this summer. The fish were still on fire, I don't know if they had ever quit since we left them yesterday. 
They did move out deeper and we had no problem catching them in 20 feet plus by the time we left. It seems the better the water quality gets the deeper you can catch them.
It was only 8:00 am when we headed back to beautiful Beacon Bay Marina, but we had caught over a hundred by then. We kept 50 nice ones so I could time Colton on filleting.
Colton had them all cleaned in less than 40 minuets. And we had the boat busted down ready to head home at 8:45.
We caught a lot of fish and I got to :walkingsm
Great day on the water!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That's the way to break them in. Great report.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome job.


----------

